# Whats your favorit mono.



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Whats your favorite mono for inshore fishing?
pros and cons
Thank You


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ande Back Country. soft, low memory and casts a country mile.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Ande Back Country. soft, low memory and casts a country mile.


+1 ande back country is the best mono in my opinion


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sufix Promix (Lemon Green), Sufix Tritanium Plus(Clear), but Sufix Seige is some good stuff too. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

im gonna agree with lobsterman and reelwins and add my vote to that

for a low budget friendly line, i actually like the good ol berkley big game line, its not that soft but doesnt seem to have alot of memory to me, and for the price its always left me satisfied


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

One reason I like the Ande line up is it is guaranteed not be overly strong. 

In the event you land a record fish, you have to submit some of the line. The line cannot test over 10% of rating (IIRC) to get the line class record.

On the other hand, many lines claiming to be "strong" may test 25% over their claimed strength.

But I have basically given up aspirations of landing the IGFA buggers.

Brent


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've always used Ande but recently went with p-line flouro coated line. Seems to be ok so far and will cast really well


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Hi-seas quatro been using it for years


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

What's on sale?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Is all Ande line supposed to test under 10%, or just the "tournament" line?
I just tied some 20lb tippets for that big cobia and was wondering if they would test out? I used the clear Ande.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a said:


> Is all Ande line supposed to test under 10%, or just the "tournament" line?
> I just tied some 20lb tippets for that big cobia and was wondering if they would test out? I used the clear Ande.


Just tournament Ande. Regular Ande tests about 5-10% over the rated strength.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I do like Ande tournament, but have recently been using Momoi High Catch on my baitcaster in 12lb, sometimes with 15lb or 20lb floro leader. 

It's nice stuff and the size of 6lb. I'm not sure of it's test strength consitentcy, but now that you got me interested I'll do some testing. 

I've got a 1400 yard spool, if someone wants to try it on a reel shoot me a pm.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes tournament is supposed to test UNDER rated claim. But regular ande is not ever supposed to go over 10% ABOVE rating... You are given 10% above leniency so all regular ande should NOT get your line class record DQ'd.

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, if you want to "test" your line to see... remember that the IGFA soaks the sample in water for a period of time to simulate actual use... This generally makes line test lighter than dry line right off the spool.

I don't know the specifics but IGFA did have the pre test protocol and such listed in their rule book and I think also on their sight.

I was once curious when I found out I had been releasing the ALL TACKLE (back in 95-98) black drum record REPEATEDLY and all mine were caught on 30#line on 30# class Internationals on matching roller rods... Once I knew the record was only 94-97 (Can't remember now)... I never got another one that large. I had, previously, caught fish that went 99-112 numerous times! After that, my largest were 87-93 Wouldn't ya' know it would be like that!

Brent


----------

